# What Do I Need To Do?



## arich35 (Mar 11, 2016)

So I drove for around 11 days or so in March to make some extra money. I totaled $250.01 made and drove 528 total miles (I have it in a spreadsheet). What do I need to do taxes wise since I didn't technically make money after the mileage deduction?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

arich35 said:


> So I drove for around 11 days or so in March to make some extra money. I totaled $250.01 made and drove 528 total miles (I have it in a spreadsheet). What do I need to do taxes wise since I didn't technically make money after the mileage deduction?


Claim your losses on taxes.
.54 cents a mile .


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

arich35 said:


> So I drove for around 11 days or so in March to make some extra money. I totaled $250.01 made and drove 528 total miles (I have it in a spreadsheet). What do I need to do taxes wise since I didn't technically make money after the mileage deduction?


I'm not a tax pro, but from what I understand, you will need to file Schedule C with your 1040 next year when you fill out your 2016 return. On it you will list the income earned and the expenses you incurred to make it, namely mileage. Since you haven't hit the $400 self employment tax threshold, you won't have to pay FICA. The net profit/loss will flow over to your Schedule A, where you report earnings from regular employment, if you have a "day job."
You probably won't receive a 1099 from Uber, since it is not required of them for amounts under $600, IIRC.
Turbo Tax or similar programs can help, if you don't have a tax person. Be sure to get one that has Schedule C.


----------

